# SU1502F capabilities



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Are these just like the Lami's.? Is this rod too heave for a 5-6nbait rod?

Would the su1507, su1508 be better suited for 5-6nbait?


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

The 1418 LOVES 6Nbait.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Kmw, 

Check your PM's and yes, the 1418 is a sexy beeahhtch!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

So does the 7 Dust!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

the blank cost more than i wanna spend...



AtlantaKing said:


> So does the 7 Dust!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I guess a better question would be. What are the real world ratings for these rods..?

su1502

su1507

su1508


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

1502 = 8nbait and down

1507 = 7nbait and down

1508 = 8nbait and down

Now imho, these ratings are for "strong" casters. I can and have thrown 10nbait on the 1502 and the 1508. But, I do not load and hit it as hard as some.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> Are these just like the Lami's.? Is this rod too heave for a 5-6nbait rod?
> 
> Would the su1507, su1508 be better suited for 5-6nbait?


KMW,

Maybe you should stop by my house and borrow my AS 1508 and test it out. Let me know...

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that would be great.. but I'm been hearing the All* is different than the SU15** blanks..



Sandcrab said:


> KMW,
> 
> Maybe you should stop by my house and borrow my AS 1508 and test it out. Let me know...
> 
> Sandcrab


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a SU 1209 that you can Try rated 5-10 10 footer conv.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

The Allstar and the RS are different; but they're not that different IMO

Walt


----------

